
Tools as a catalyst for culture change - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@BillHiggins/tools-as-a-catalyst-for-culture-change-f012b2c0b527
======
dlwdlw
One issue i've seen is that bad tools create lack of accountability. People
seem perpetually jaded because there is shit down every street they try to
walk down. People silo themselves up to avoid walking around and any request
from others becomes an imposition because it requires leaving the silo. There
aren't any bears or rebels outside creatinf a dangerous environment, it's
literally just shit in the streets. It's not death by apocalypse but by a
thousand termites.

the unaccountability is key here. It prevents solodifying the obstacle and
instead makes it a fog. It doesn't matter the cultural "fit" of new hires
entering this fog

